
Successories: dorky motivational posters invented internet memes - dictum
https://work.qz.com/1185762/the-maker-of-those-dorky-motivational-posters-from-the-90s-is-still-around/
======
sgs1370
"Demotivators" was a copycat company, and the chief scientist of my previous
company had this one hung on his cubicle, which I loved (by the way, he did
help with customers when we asked)

[https://despair.com/products/apathy](https://despair.com/products/apathy)

